# Tour de France 2020 NO SPOILERS !



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

I'm bored now the season is over...

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1184046125181001728?s=19


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2019)

14 transfers? Ow!


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

Mountains yesss !


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

No Tourmalet,Galibier or Alpe du Huez.
Only one individual TT on the penultimate day,36k going up la Planche Des Belle's Filles !


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2019)

Is it more Alaphillipe and Pinot friendly? 
Looks a tough course from esrly on.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it more Alaphillipe and Pinot friendly?
> Looks a tough course from esrly on.


Don't want to spoil it for you Rich but...Froome will win


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it more Alaphillipe and Pinot friendly?
> Looks a tough course from esrly on.


Seriously it looks hard enough,and especially with so much ending on that TT ! Allaphillipe why not,Pinot hate to say but is anything Pinot friendly ? Looking briefly at it it's more for "pure climbers" who knows will Bernal ride ? also if it goes tits up for Froome it could suit him.


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm bored now the season is over...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1184046125181001728?s=19



I hope next year gets better. This year must rank as the most boring season ever.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> I hope next year gets better. This year must rank as the most boring season ever.


Really ? It was allright.Tour was the best for a change


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2019)

Emphasis on RTBF is that it stays in France. First Nice start since 1981. 8 mountain stages, 29 cols, 3400km. Pyrenees, Alps, Massif Central, Vosges, Jura. A climber's tour. Bernal was on stage.


----------



## johnblack (15 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Really ? It was allright.Tour was the best for a change


Agreed, there's been great racing this year.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

Rider of the year Roglic or Bernal ? Like them both but I think Bernal just pipped him with a podium at Lombardia.
(I'm not biased really )


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Emphasis on RTBF is that it stays in France. First Nice start since 1981. 8 mountain stages, 29 cols, 3400km. Pyrenees, Alps, Massif Central, Vosges, Jura. A climber's tour. Bernal was on stage.


Piece of piss...sounds like a forum ride.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Emphasis on RTBF is that it stays in France. First Nice start since 1981. 8 mountain stages, 29 cols, 3400km. Pyrenees, Alps, Massif Central, Vosges, Jura. A climber's tour. Bernal was on stage.



View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1183944592850325506?s=19

Helping hand...


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2019)

I think the overall this season has been good from a spectators point of view, a lot of hope of exiting racing for the future with both existing and up and coming riders, im looking forward to next season.


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2019)

johnblack said:


> Agreed, there's been great racing this year.


I must of blinked, A few people from our club where discusing this years racing, No one thought it was a good year.


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2019)

It must have been a long blink  or we certainly have differing views about what makes for good racing


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Oct 2019)

It's all down in the bottom right hand corner, not up in the top left. Boo!


----------



## johnblack (16 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Rider of the year Roglic or Bernal ? Like them both but I think Bernal just pipped him with a podium at Lombardia.
> (I'm not biased really )


I'd go Bernal over Roglic, but MvDP won Amstel, Dwars, Brabantse Pijl, Britain. Worlds, Europe and just about every race he entered in CX plus European in MTB along with three rounds in the World Cup. 

That is another level.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2019)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/geraint-thomas-im-looking-at-targeting-the-tour-de-france-in-2020/

Thomas wants to target the Tour in 2020...

...Froome uncertain form but defo up for the 5th

...Bernal will want to defend the title

Let's hope it doesn't all go Movistar!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Dec 2019)

Maybe Bernal won't ride it ? Giro ? I'm sure Froome will want that 5th if he can get some form back.I hope he can ! Then same as before joint leader with Thomas..he's been putting some miles in him ! 

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1206290279835328515?s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2019)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landa-and-poels-firmly-focussed-on-tour-de-france-2020/

I'm not sure why Poels thinks he has the freedom to go for stage wins if Landa is the sole leader at the Tour.
Does he understand what a super-dom is!


----------



## roadrash (20 Dec 2019)

obviously not


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landa-and-poels-firmly-focussed-on-tour-de-france-2020/
> 
> I'm not sure why Poels thinks he has the freedom to go for stage wins if Landa is the sole leader at the Tour.
> Does he understand what a super-dom is!


There again I'm going to be mean here...I don't think Landa has a chance of winning the Tour,I think he'd even struggle for a podium place.
What do I know 😁


----------



## roadrash (20 Dec 2019)

I am with you on this, I don't think landa has ever shown that he has what it takes to win the tour , a talented rider,maybe , but tour winner


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Dec 2019)

Team out allready

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1208014080218468355?s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Team out allready
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1208014080218468355?s=19



WTF! Already? 
The old 3 leader strategy - hmmm!


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> I am with you on this, I don't think landa has ever shown that he has what it takes to win the tour , a talented rider,maybe , but tour winner


Agreed, but then neither has Poels in truth at the top level of GT challenge. Posturing possibly but they'd be better off if one of them went for the Giro or Vuelta.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Agreed, but then neither has Poels in truth at the top level of GT challenge. Posturing possibly but they'd be better off if one of them went for the Giro or Vuelta.


Eh are you forgetting,Wout won a stage in the Tour of Britain ! 2018....


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Dec 2019)

Too many cooks ? 
https://www.sbs.com.au/cyclingcentr...ypass-giro-focus-tour-de-france-title-defence


----------



## roadrash (29 Dec 2019)

too many chiefs not enough Indians , perhaps ineos was astounded by Movistar tactics


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Dec 2019)

In one way it's no shock...as in "defending Tour winner defending his crown" but if Froomes fit and up for it...who knows ?


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2019)

Plan A, B and C...
I don't think Movistar have a plan A this year!
Jumbo Visma will be the main opposition I guess with a plan A and B


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2019)

He looks the part. I wouldn't bet against him being ready in July


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> He looks the part. I wouldn't bet against him being ready in July



Yea hope so,would like to think he could have a go.
Both hands on the bar mate !!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> He looks the part. I wouldn't bet against him being ready in July


He's posing with his bike. The conclusions you can draw from that are a bit limited. Heck, even I can do that.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> He's posing with his bike. The conclusions you can draw from that are a bit limited. Heck, even I can do that.


To be back on a bike at all is a acheivment,I doubt he'd be bigging himself up if he thought he wasn't up for it,so to speak.Fifth tour on the way....did I mention I was a massive Froome fanboy😁


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> He's posing with his bike. The conclusions you can draw from that are a bit limited. Heck, even I can do that.


Agreed, that's why I said he looks the part. Time will tell if he actually 'is the part' but he's a very driven bloke.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Agreed, that's why I said he looks the part. Time will tell if he actually 'is the part' but he's a very driven bloke.


Well, in that case he needs to spend less time in the team car being taken to photo ops, and more time actually training!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jan 2020)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rewards-outweigh-risks-for-jumbo-vismas-tour-de-france-strategy/
All three Kruiswijk,Dumoulin and Roglic to ride the tour.George Bennet to ride the Giro.There going for the tour or bust by the looks of it.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2020)

what the feck is this three GC riders all about, I don't get it , it just means two less riding in support of the GC rider


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> what the feck is this three GC riders all about, I don't get it , it just means two less riding in support of the GC rider


Happy New Year Gaz ! 
I know what you mean but I guess it's how much you'll follow team orders.Seems to have worked at Sky/Ineos when they've had joint leaders.Must be frustrating at times for the riders though.Id say its better for Bennet if he gets to lead at the Giro.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2020)

happy new year adam, I really hope bennet goes from strength to strength and has an even better year than last year now he has moved teams.
I guess we will have to see how it pans out, and if they will follow team orders or will it go tits up. looking forward to the season ahead anyhow


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> happy new year adam, I really hope bennet goes from strength to strength and has an even better year than last year now he has moved teams.
> I guess we will have to see how it pans out, and if they will follow team orders or will it go tits up. looking forward to the season ahead anyhow


I meant George Bennet ....but yea I hope Sam does well also.Whens the first race !!


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2020)

don't know about sam bennet but George bennet is riding the tour down under starting 21st jan
https://www.cyclingstage.com/tour-down-under-2020/riders-tdu-2020/


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> don't know about sam bennet but George bennet is riding the tour down under starting 21st jan
> https://www.cyclingstage.com/tour-down-under-2020/riders-tdu-2020/


Wonder if the fires will affect it ?


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2020)

I said the same to my mrs the other day , absolutely horrible .


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2020)

recent thread on twitter regarding tour down under and the fires

View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1212805284252528640


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jan 2020)

Wildcard teams.

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1214517605580574720?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Wildcard teams.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1214517605580574720?s=19



Booo! That means no Wanty Gobert


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Booo! That means no Wanty Gobert


Try shouting for "B&B hotels vital concept"....when yer pissed !
Failing that think about King Kelly commentating,I'm sure it's going to be "dat hotel tingy"


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Booo! That means no Wanty Gobert


Should have kept Dan Martin's bro...Guillaume


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2020)

Not specifically TDF but Ineos leaders for the Giro,TDF.
Will Froome make it back to full fitness in time ?
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ers-2020-446844/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2020)

who knows...



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">I forgot how uncomfortable the seat on my TT bike is 🥵😬 <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/trainingcamp?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#trainingcamp</a> <a href="https://t.co/palGlkSNcR">pic.twitter.com/palGlkSNcR</a></p>&mdash; Chris Froome (@chrisfroome) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1217525015652028416?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">January 15, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget the seat,his head is lower than his arse ! Looks like pain just watching it.


----------



## johnblack (17 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> who knows...


I have no doubt that he's going to be there.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2020)

I would need a spine transplant from a 12year old gymnast to do that


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2020)

Can somebody cleverer than me (tough call, right?) . Are you there Adam, Roadrage?...
... explain to me how it's going to work out with Froome, Thomas and Bernal as joint leaders à la Movistar? What happens when one attacks on a mountain? The other two sit up? Fraught with trouble I'd have thought, and it was hard enough for Geraint last year when he had to back off Bernal.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> Can somebody cleverer than me (tough call, right?) . Are you there Adam, Roadrage?...
> ... explain to me how it's going to work out with Froome, Thomas and Bernal as joint leaders à la Movistar? What happens when one attacks on a mountain? The other two sit up? Fraught with trouble I'd have thought, and it was hard enough for Geraint last year when he had to back off Bernal.


Lol..tough call allright.
I'll go with..If Froomes hitting his targets,numbers he'll be the "chosen one" so to speak and looked after as long as possible.Hes not going to be a domestique I don't think.
Scenario 2.
Same as last year if it's Thomas and Bernal,It seems like maybe Thomas last chance whereas Bernal seems to have plenty in front of him ? 
There's no way Dave the master of smoke and mirrors is going to be saying "tell you what lads just go and have some fun and see who's best !"
Scenario 3
I haven't a fecking.clue.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I haven't a fecking.clue.


And that's exactly what brailsford intended, don't give the other teams any clue as to who they should be marking.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> And that's exactly what brailsford intended, don't give the other teams any clue as to who they should be marking.


Yea like it's not as though Dave's got a bad CV 😁


----------



## johnblack (20 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol..tough call allright.
> I'll go with..If Froomes hitting his targets,numbers he'll be the "chosen one" so to speak and looked after as long as possible.Hes not going to be a domestique I don't think.
> Scenario 2.
> Same as last year if it's Thomas and Bernal,It seems like maybe Thomas last chance whereas Bernal seems to have plenty in front of him ?
> ...


I reckon they'll ride pretty conservatively for the first week - 9 days, keeping all three pretty close. If there had been a TT at the start of the second week that would have given Brailsford the opportunity to put everyone behind Froome (if he's fit and riding well) but without that it looks like the second Friday to Sunday might move things about. Any weakness there and they'll be dropped and left to ride for themselves, Brailsford would love Froome to win but as long as it's an Ineos rider he'll be happy. 

That said Thomas might stack it in the roll out and lose ten minutes on the first day.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> I reckon they'll ride pretty conservatively for the first week - 9 days, keeping all three pretty close. If there had been a TT at the start of the second week that would have given Brailsford the opportunity to put everyone behind Froome (if he's fit and riding well) but without that it looks like the second Friday to Sunday might move things about. Any weakness there and they'll be dropped and left to ride for themselves, Brailsford would love Froome to win but as long as it's an Ineos rider he'll be happy.
> 
> That said Thomas might stack it in the roll out and lose ten minutes on the first day.


Theres allways going to be the "if Froomes back to fitness" to take into account.Id love him to take his fifth Tour but even with a fanboy like me 😁 it's gonna be a big ask.
Brailsford will know exactly where there at,and we've seen last two tours that a joint lead can work for them.
As for what @rich p was saying with three leaders ( Movistar tactic !) I think the difference with Ineos is you do as your told like it or not.I think last year Bernal could have took the Tour a lot earlier,he played the game till the end.Or should I say when Dave finally said "go on then FFS" felt for Thomas but at the end of the day it's all about the win.
Otherwise I think he would of had Bernal at the Giro maybe ? 
Sorry just waffling on....bored at work !


----------



## johnblack (20 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Theres allways going to be the "if Froomes back to fitness" to take into account.Id love him to take his fifth Tour but even with a fanboy like me 😁 it's gonna be a big ask.
> Brailsford will know exactly where there at,and we've seen last two tours that a joint lead can work for them.
> As for what @rich p was saying with three leaders ( Movistar tactic !) I think the difference with Ineos is you do as your told like it or not.I think last year Bernal could have took the Tour a lot earlier,he played the game till the end.Or should I say when Dave finally said "go on then FFS" felt for Thomas but at the end of the day it's all about the win.
> Otherwise I think he would of had Bernal at the Giro maybe ?
> Sorry just waffling on....bored at work !


Agree with everything there, Bernal was always the stronger, it felt like we were just waiting for the Alps for him to really be able to prove it. They didn't really have to play team tactics, Bernal just rode away when he needed to.

Movistar may have had three leaders but Valverde was never winning and both Landa and Quintana were leaving and never going to work for each other. Completely un-manageable . Every year they choose a team that is doomed!!


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2020)

I'm not sure how it will work in practice though. 3 leaders means two fewer domestiques in an 8 man team. 
If one attacks on a mountain then the other two will sit back and potentially scupper their re chances. Seems like a policy of indecision to me but WTF do I know


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure how it will work in practice though. 3 leaders means two fewer domestiques in an 8 man team.
> If one attacks on a mountain then the other two will sit back and potentially scupper their re chances. Seems like a policy of indecision to me but WTF do I know


Yea your right there,but I'd guess it comes down to who's looking good after the first week or so.If youve lost too much time your a domestique ?


----------



## johnblack (20 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea your right there,but I'd guess it comes down to who's looking good after the first week or so.If youve lost too much time your a domestique ?


The first week looks fairly tough compared to some previous years and should leave some bigger time gaps, but I think they'll all mark each other pretty close especially as Ineos have L-J with an equally strong team. With two teams controlling the front it might be hard for any of the favourites to get too much advantage, more likely mistakes and crashes taking someone out. Bless lil' Ritchie!

Having watched the doc on Geraint Thomas the other week, it seemed that he really thought he could win it right up to the Iseran, and that the cancellation was the issue. So he'll go in believing he can win. 

I think one difference with Ineos compared to other teams is discipline, they won't break ranks because the domestiques are proper hard core experienced world tour racers and if they've been working all day and you go off plan and wreck it they're going to let you know.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> The first week looks fairly tough compared to some previous years and should leave some bigger time gaps, but I think they'll all mark each other pretty close especially as Ineos have L-J with an equally strong team. With two teams controlling the front it might be hard for any of the favourites to get too much advantage, more likely mistakes and crashes taking someone out. Bless lil' Ritchie!
> 
> Having watched the doc on Geraint Thomas the other week, it seemed that he really thought he could win it right up to the Iseran, and that the cancellation was the issue. So he'll go in believing he can win.
> 
> I think one difference with Ineos compared to other teams is discipline, they won't break ranks because the domestiques are proper hard core experienced world tour racers and if they've been working all day and you go off plan and wreck it they're going to let you know.


I think Thomas maybe could of ? But we'll never know.
I think your right regarding Ineos and discipline,and to be fair it works as seen over the years.
Couple that stick out are Froome against Wiggins and I seem to remember Landa doing the same to Froome ? Both got put in their place.


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jan 2020)

If there are three leaders, and three tours, the obvious answer would be to have them lead one each:

EB: "you've got a great career ahead of you, son - you've already won the TdF but you can win all of them - in time. Your target this year is to win the Giro, and be one of the back ups in the tour along with GT
CF: in light of your achievements, you are leader for the TdF because winning five would be great publicity etc. - but be in no doubt that if you falter, we'll switch to EB as leader.
GT: Your target it the Vuelta - you've already won the TdF and you are not going to be a multiple winner, so try and win something else. You're on SuperDom duties at the TdF with EB, but_* if*_ CF looks like he can't win, you and EB will have a stage or two to decide who is going to be leader in the TdF


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

KneesUp said:


> If there are three leaders, and three tours, the obvious answer would be to have them lead one each:
> 
> EB: "you've got a great career ahead of you, son - you've already won the TdF but you can win all of them - in time. Your target this year is to win the Giro, and be one of the back ups in the tour along with GT
> CF: in light of your achievements, you are leader for the TdF because winning five would be great publicity etc. - but be in no doubt that if you falter, we'll switch to EB as leader.
> GT: Your target it the Vuelta - you've already won the TdF and you are not going to be a multiple winner, so try and win something else. You're on SuperDom duties at the TdF with EB, but_* if*_ CF looks like he can't win, you and EB will have a stage or two to decide who is going to be leader in the TdF


Your missing out Carapaz who is the leader for the Giro ? Defending it so to speak.😁


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jan 2020)

Intravenous have a stupidly strong team. They’ve also got Rohan Dennis on board now. I’m not sure Froome is going to be up to winning the TdF this year, but I’d be amazed if it wasn’t an intravenous rider that does. It looks like this year’s course has been designed to favour certain French riders, and I can’t imagine why. I wouldn’t bet against big Dave’s lot though.


----------



## KneesUp (22 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Your missing out Carapaz who is the leader for the Giro ? Defending it so to speak.😁


Ah yes. Sod it then, Dave can sort it our himself. I'm not paid to deal with this :-)


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jan 2020)

DB. Ah, of course I hadn't forgotten about you, Robert ... Richard. You can ...er ...you can ... I'm sure you dreamed of winning the prestigious Tour de Suisse when you were young.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Jan 2020)

Perhaps it's already mentioned earlier but Froome could be back to an amazing form level having been out for a year by then, all this "lets see about his form" from INEOS is a nice way of hiding your major contender and there's no way they would pitch Froome as being back to full health at this stage, they'll only comment on that by day 21 of the TDF...

INEOS 1-2-3 ?

Although i suspect a certain Dutch team will get in the way of that


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Intravenous have a stupidly strong team. They’ve also got Rohan Dennis on board now. I’m not sure Froome is going to be up to winning the TdF this year, but I’d be amazed if it wasn’t an intravenous rider that does. It looks like this year’s course has been designed to favour certain French riders, and I can’t imagine why. I wouldn’t bet against big Dave’s lot though.


Suiting a French rider ? I hear that most years and I'm not sure your nationality has much to do with it.


----------



## Starchivore (22 Jan 2020)

I would really just love another team to win. I'm sorry but I would, even though I really, really like Froome, Thomas and Bernal. It would just be nice, for excitement value.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Jan 2020)

Starchivore said:


> I would really just love another team to win. I'm sorry but I would, even though I really, really like Froome, Thomas and Bernal. It would just be nice, for excitement value.



Whilst my British brain will staunchly follow INEOS my heart would be very happy to see a French Deceuninck–Quick-Step rider win, one with a double barrel "nom de famille"


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2020)

not a dig at anyone but I don't understand it when folk say , sick of seeing sky / ineos win, I would love so and so ...or such a team to win . I just enjoy seeing the best rider win , i like to see, the rider that turns himself inside out over three weeks, win.
I do think that dumpmoulin may be a thorn in INEOS's side at the tour this year. also be interesting to see if alaphilippe can repeat his form of last year, would /will be great to see froome go for a fifth.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

I'd really like Bardet to win.....there again I'd like Liverpool to lose a game ! Ain't happening


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jan 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Perhaps it's already mentioned earlier but Froome could be back to an amazing form level having been out for a year by then, all this "lets see about his form" from INEOS is a nice way of hiding your major contender and there's no way they would pitch Froome as being back to full health at this stage, they'll only comment on that by day 21 of the TDF...
> 
> INEOS 1-2-3 ?
> 
> Although i suspect a certain Dutch team will get in the way of that


Much as i would like to see primoz Roglic win the tour and the team is morphing into a genuine superstar team i cant see them having the depth of super domestiques aka GT winners all playing cat and mouse wearing the opposition down and generally burning everyone else off their wheels that ineos has the capability to do .


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2020)

ooh good call I had almost forgot roglic for some reason


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Suiting a French rider ? I hear that most years and I'm not sure your nationality has much to do with it.


This is one of those things that's assumed as true. The race authorities are always designing the parcours to get a French winner and the commissaires are always favouring French riders and particularly hard on non French riders. But it never seems to actually happen.

Except maybe for the mystery absence of TV footage of Bardet making up a remarkable amount of time in one stage a couple of years back. But that was the TV not the Tour authorities.



Adam4868 said:


> I'd really like Bardet to win.....there again I'd like Liverpool to lose a game ! Ain't happening


 I really want Thibaut Pinot to win. Compared to that, Bardet is a safe bet.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is one of those things that's assumed as true. The race authorities are always designing the parcours to get a French winner and the commissaires are always favouring French riders and particularly hard on non French riders. But it never seems to actually happen.
> 
> Except maybe for the mystery absence of TV footage of Bardet making up a remarkable amount of time in one stage a couple of years back. But that was the TV not the Tour authorities.
> 
> ...


Being a Bardet fan makes me feel intelligent as he's very philosophical,where as being a Pinot fan makes you a drama queen 😘


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is one of those things that's assumed as true. The race authorities are always designing the parcours to get a French winner and the commissaires are always favouring French riders and particularly hard on non French riders. But it never seems to actually happen.
> 
> Except maybe for the mystery absence of TV footage of Bardet making up a remarkable amount of time in one stage a couple of years back. But that was the TV not the Tour authorities.
> 
> ...


I think both have the talent but lack a team that can give them the support that they need


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Being a Bardet fan makes me feel intelligent as he's very philosophical,where as being a Pinot fan makes you a drama queen 😘


Right. That's it. I'm reporting you the the mods for that ad hominem attack. And I'm probably going to get Shaun to delete all my posts.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Right. That's it. I'm reporting you the the mods for that ad hominem attack. And I'm probably going to get Shaun to delete all my posts.


Au revoir...you big C..reme brulee x


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I think both have the talent but lack a team that can give them the support that they need


Yea probally and that little thing called being able to TT ?


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea probally and that little thing called being able to TT ?


Again having the resources and scientific backing to spend the time on this certainly helps and given the lack of long TTs these days has negated some of this although you do have a point .I was more thinking of the ineos grind the oppostion down tactic for the rest of the race which neither of them has a team capable of doing so .


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd really like Bardet to win.....there again I'd like Liverpool to lose a game ! Ain't happening


I'm pretty sure that Bardet is licking his wounds at the Giro this year instead.
I also heard on the grapevine that Pinot broke his fingernail last week and may have to withdraw...


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> I also heard on the grapevine that Pinot broke his fingernail last week and may have to withdraw




meeooww


----------



## Martinsnos (26 Mar 2020)

Personal view. Happy for opposing views but without shooting me down.

All 2020 sporting events should be blanket cancelled. What is the point of having the Tour de France with no spectators? It also seems disrespectful to those suffering all impacts of the virus.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Mar 2020)

I'd take watching the tour with no fans over no tour at all.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1243136486616293376?s=19

Christ I'd take any sporting event going...fans or not.Im bored sh1tless allready


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2020)

Bit of good news 

View: https://twitter.com/Laura_Meseguer/status/1250384818216542208?s=19


----------



## mjr (3 May 2020)

Frome doubts Tour could happen behind closed doors: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...large-crowds-at-spectator-free-tour-de-france


----------



## DRM (5 May 2020)

mjr said:


> Frome doubts Tour could happen behind closed doors: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...large-crowds-at-spectator-free-tour-de-france



I also can't see it taking place, due to each start and finish town paying for the privilege of hosting the tour, knowing that there will be income for them from tourists visiting & spending their money there, no crowds means no income, so who on earth would pay for a start/finish to get nothing back in return.


----------



## mjr (5 May 2020)

DRM said:


> I also can't see it taking place, due to each start and finish town paying for the privilege of hosting the tour, knowing that there will be income for them from tourists visiting & spending their money there, no crowds means no income, so who on earth would pay for a start/finish to get nothing back in return.


Isn't it more of a TV advert for the towns than an event to attend, especially start towns? After all, the tour entourage take up a lot of the hotel rooms. Only the biggest cities would be unstrained by it. In London in 2007, much of the caravan was staying well out beyond Docklands because I saw it driving in!


----------



## DRM (6 May 2020)

To me it's both a tourism advert, as well as an attraction in it's own right, but also the spectators who go to watch the start/finish will spend their money in the town too, so local businesses should benefit straight away.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jun 2020)

Tour latest,

View: https://twitter.com/petercossins/status/1275811445972897792?s=19


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jun 2020)

40% reduction in the caravan? It's almost as if it wasn't all necessary to start with.


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2020)

Virtual Tour starts Saturday https://www.letour.fr/en/news/2020/virtual-tour-de-france-on-zwift-riding-for-solidarity/1283451

On Eurosport from 2 pm UK each day.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I watched a few minutes of that. I would have watched more but I suddenly realised that I urgently needed to watch an old Midsomer Murders instead.




same here , even though ive seen it several times  I have tried but I just cant get into these virtual races, ….its just wrong


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jul 2020)

Eurosport even managed to c*ck the virtual tour up yesterday with commentators talking on top of other commentators and for a chunk losing sound.


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I watched a few minutes of that. I would have watched more but I suddenly realised that I urgently needed to watch an old Midsomer Murders instead.


Midsomer Murders makes the World Tour look ethnically diverse!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2020)

Looks like Dumoulin will be riding the Tour.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1280408469431095297?s=19


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2020)

Heres hoping he has some good luck for a change...


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> Heres hoping he has some good luck for a change...


Looks like another team going with "three leaders"


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2020)

seems to be the in thing


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2020)

I've had a couple of quid on Pogacar 18/1 each way for the Tour.Looking good at the TT he won a few weeks ago.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2020)

many times I have said I will put a bet on ,but wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> many times I have said I will put a bet on ,but wouldn't know where to start.


Many times I have put a bet on and thought...why the feck did I pick him !
I'm not encouraging gambling.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Many times I have put a bet on and thought...why the feck did I pick him !
> I'm not encouraging gambling.


 

I only meant a couple of quid just for interest, but like I say wouldn't have a clue, but thinking about the punditry comp results maybe its not a bad thing


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> I only meant a couple of quid just for interest, but like I say wouldn't have a clue, but thinking about the punditry comp results maybe its not a bad thing


There's online bookies but it's a slippery slope pressing buttons with virtual money ! Failing that you can just go in any bookies and place a bet on who you want,ask for the odds etc.
Or if you want to just flush your money down the pan....ask @rich p for a tip 😘


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like Dumoulin will be riding the Tour.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1280408469431095297?s=19



My one and only claim to fame (by association ) is that l bought a bike off him a couple of years ago. 🚴‍♂️


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> My one and only claim to fame (by association ) is that l bought a bike off him a couple of years ago. 🚴‍♂️


I hope you washed your hands properly


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope you washed your hands properly


That's a shoot joke!


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> That's a shoot joke!


I am missing something here , or am l just being dim


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am missing something here , or am l just being dim


Search for Dumoulin Giro Stelvio.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am missing something here , or am l just being dim


What bike was it out of curiosity ? Do you still have it.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> What bike was it out of curiosity ? Do you still have it.


Yes l still have it, its not an ex race bike it's this one:






I kept the delivery label with his name and address etc. but l did rather upset him because we were emailing one another and l asked him questions about Sam Dumoulin , which l think pi**ed him off a bit


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes l still have it, its not an ex race bike it's this one:
> 
> View attachment 534949
> 
> I kept the delivery label with his name and address etc. but l did rather upset him because we were emailing one another and l asked him questions about Sam Dumoulin , which l think pi**ed him off a bit


That's nice.Might have a bet on Sam this year


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2020)

I almost forgot he'd moved.

View: https://twitter.com/tom_dumoulin/status/1281661170693406720?s=19


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2020)

Michelin Scott long lists revealed for Tour and Giro https://www.greenedgecycling.com/ne...jectives-for-tour-de-france-and-giro-d-italia


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2020)

That's some talent in that team.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Jul 2020)

I wonder if Froome will actually put a race number on for this year's event. He's leaving, he's getting older, Brailsford has two strong contenders. 
By all accounts Froome has done a lifetime of training during the corona crisis but I would think that the team want a face on the podium in Paris that will return for the 2021 race. 
I might put a bob or two on the race but I wouldn't put a penny on who's going to turn up and what the race orders are at King Brailsfords team.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Jul 2020)

Bumped into Pinot and team on Sunday morning, they were on a training ride up to the Plateau des Glières on the steeper east side, Pinot KOM'd part of the climb and was quite ahead of his team including Gaudu. Stage 18 takes in this route again so obviously some recon going on. I expected to see Démare at the back but he wasn't there.

Only 5wks to go now


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2020)

How exciting 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1285851546576658432?s=19


----------



## GetFatty (22 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I've had a couple of quid on Pogacar 18/1 each way for the Tour.Looking good at the TT he won a few weeks ago.


I've not bet on cycling for a few years since I made a very basic schoolboy error. I can't remember the year but Andy Schleck had a very impressive Giro so I stuck a few quid on him for the Tour. How was I supposed to know he had a brother??? Andy S didn't even ride the Tour that year


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2020)

While you wait: tour scenes recreated, model-village style: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-53489076


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> How exciting 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1285851546576658432?s=19



I expect much fun from puns about running over other cyclists and the attempts of French (gren add ee ay) and German (?) commentators at pronouncing it.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> I expect much fun from puns about running over other cyclists and the attempts of French (gren add ee ay) and German (?) commentators at pronouncing it.


Such gems from Carlton as "it's like a bomb going off !" 🙄


----------



## DRM (22 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> How exciting 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1285851546576658432?s=19



Perhaps they can play this motivational tune in the team bus, and in lieu of the the national anthem if G wins again

View: https://youtu.be/PGrxHO-B2TY


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> How exciting 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1285851546576658432?s=19




So, this year's attempt to build bridges between Sky/Ineos and the French public will involve riding round France with the name of the regiment that defended Hougoumont farm during the battle of Waterloo blazed across their (Aqua Blue rip off) Jersey

Mind you, if they don't take Froome everyone will love them


----------



## DRM (29 Jul 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> So, this year's attempt to build bridges between Sky/Ineos and the French public will involve riding round France with the name of the regiment that defended Hougoumont farm during the battle of Waterloo blazed across their (Aqua Blue rip off) Jersey
> 
> Mind you, if they don't take Froome everyone will love them


Perhaps Sean Bean could have be part of the team, could be there in his Sharpe uniform, be a new episode Sharpe's Tour  it might win the Belgians over


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> So, this year's attempt to build bridges between Sky/Ineos and the French public will involve riding round France with the name of the regiment that defended Hougoumont farm during the battle of Waterloo blazed across their (Aqua Blue rip off) Jersey
> 
> Mind you, if they don't take Froome everyone will love them


There was talk of the team riding on Pinarello mountain bikes with a spare wheel strapped to their back....but apparently Jim said it'd take the limelight of his cars/tanks 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

I can't see them taking Froome really.

View: https://twitter.com/TourDeJose/status/1291016663677243399?s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I can't see them taking Froome really.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TourDeJose/status/1291016663677243399?s=19



It might depend on whether Froome is willing to work as a domestique if he loses some time. I hope they take TGH.
Froome and Thomas are yet to show any form.
Has Amador done anything to leapfrog TGH?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2020)

Froomes only chance if he was taken would be for Bernal to lose time somehow...
Not to sure about Tao or Amador...maybe Amador for experience ?


----------



## matticus (8 Aug 2020)

I've just read something that I _really _should have thought of myself:
A 3-week tour stands a chance of being cancelled mid-race; will the GC teams be content to let others have the jersey early on?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> I've just read something that I _really _should have thought of myself:
> A 3-week tour stands a chance of being cancelled mid-race; will the GC teams be content to let others have the jersey early on?


I'm not to sure as I've never really thought about it.I doubt it will make any difference to how they race it though.Unless it goes well into the third week it wouldn't really count as a win as such.I doubt if they had to cancel it to early they'd award it to anyone.


----------



## roadrash (9 Aug 2020)

I agree, it would just be a void race in that situation


----------



## RobNewcastle (9 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Froomes only chance if he was taken would be for Bernal to lose time somehow...
> Not to sure about Tao or Amador...maybe Amador for experience ?



He’s probably get it just in terms of experience but be great to see TGH go. Dauphine will be crucial for final selection (staying the obvious)


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

roadrash said:


> I agree, it would just be a void race in that situation


Alright Gaz,nice to hear from you.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

RobNewcastle said:


> He’s probably get it just in terms of experience but be great to see TGH go. Dauphine will be crucial for final selection (staying the obvious)


I'm guessing some of those Tao etc are being promised the Giro.But as a rider they must be thinking "feck will we even get a giro ? "


----------



## matticus (9 Aug 2020)

roadrash said:


> I agree, it would just be a void race in that situation


Like Paris-Nice ? :-\


----------



## roadrash (9 Aug 2020)

change would , for. SHOULD


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Like Paris-Nice ? :-\


Are you on about Paris nice when they cancelled last day ? 
I suppose you could refer to the Tour when Bernal won after the landslide stage.Then they shortened a stage.But if your on about who's in yellow after a week or two winning the Tour I can't see it.
Remember it's all about who's got the legs in the third week,mountains.Anything else I think is a no.


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Are you on about Paris nice when they cancelled last day ?
> I suppose you could refer to the Tour when Bernal won after the landslide stage.Then they shortened a stage.But if your on about who's in yellow after a week or two winning the Tour I can't see it.
> Remember it's all about who's got the legs in the third week,mountains.Anything else I think is a no.


If six stages complete, it's a tour, according to historical precedent. Teams need to take the jersey early and often.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> If six stages complete, it's a tour, according to historical precedent. Teams need to take the jersey early and often.


Was that a answer of pointless ? Seriously though if rider whoever has yellow on stage 7 and it's cancelled he claims the prize ? It's a shItty way to win it though,can't see it holding much weight/kudos so to speak.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> When was that?


1946 tour had 5 stages. 1903 and 1904 had 6. 1905: 11. 1906: 13. 1907-1909: 14. 1910-1924: 15. Other years saw 22 or 24 stages but we don't deny that 21-stage race winners are grand tour winners. They won the race as run, not the race as first planned. The only editions with no winner are those lost by cheats.

Anyone know whether the rule books set a minimum number of stages or % of the race that must be completed to count?


----------



## matticus (10 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> Anyone know whether the rule books set a minimum number of stages or % of the race that must be completed to count?


The key question!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> The key question!


Nah...sock length is the key !


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

Getting back to the Tour.According to lequipe , Team Ineos has 7 riders confirmed for the Tour Bernal, Sivakov, Thomas, Castroviejo, Van Baarle, Kwiatkowski, Geoghegan Hart. 
The last spot will be awarded after Dauphine to one of Froome, Amador, Rowe or Dunbar..
So out of that choice you'd think Rowe..team captain and all that.
I want Froome just for the drama alone...😁
20 days to go !


----------



## matticus (10 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think there's sufficient precedent to guess what they might do.


I can believe that there is no precedent (apart from the much shorter Paris-Nice '20), but it may be a big part of the DS' job this year to make as educated a guess as possible!


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Of those tours with very few stages, how many actually ended up with fewer stages than planned due to being shortened while in progress, and how many were planned that way. 1903 and 4 were the first two tours ever and they were making things up as they went along. How relevant is it that they only had 6 stages? Were more planned?


I don't think any were shortened unexpectedly (1903 saw some rules and routes change during the race, as you say), but the idea of a Grand Tour as having 21 stages over 23 or 24 days is a recent idea. Interestingly, the rules you linked say in 2.6.007 that a Grand Tour only has to last 15 days which means 14 stages because it would have to have a rest day (rule 2.6.012).



> It would be very interesting to see what they would do if it were necessary to curtail an in progress tour. I suspect that nobody knows because it's never happened before and they would make it up on the hoof. Possibly abandon it all together. Possibly curtail it and make some changes to the remaining stages of they had advance warning of the necessity to shorten it. I don't think there's sufficient precedent to guess what they might do.


Paris-Nice and UAE Tour 2020 were both curtailed and the results stand, but both completed the majority of their stages, so I think that combines with the 14-stage minimum to mean results will almost certainly stand if it completes 14 stages. What happens if it's shorter is a bit less certain.



> *Edit: * https://www.uci.org/docs/default-source/rules-and-regulations/part-ii-road/2-roa-20200612-e.pdf
> No I don't see anything about a minumum number of stages in here. The nearest is the Extreme Weather Protocol which says "If it all goes horribly wrong we'll all get together and decide what to do. Trust us, we'll figure something out".


What about the incidents protocol in 2.2.029? Again, that seems to boil down to "trust us" as it allows the president of the commissaires' panel to cancel or let the results stand if the race is stopped. I would bet on the results standing if 6 stages are completed before cancellation and it's almost certain if it reaches the first rest day - but let's hope that doesn't happen. With a rest day offering the chance for so much to go wrong (in the country as well as the race), I expect some GC teams to try to take yellow on the col de Marie Blanque on the Sunday.


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

The first two tours had both had six stages, but those races took considerably more than six days to complete. By 1906 they were racing on alternate days. It was a while before the race began to bear close resemblance to what we have now.

The 1946 race wasn't an edition of the Tour de France.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1292791053494484994?s=19


----------



## matticus (11 Aug 2020)

hehe! I saw that too - suspicious that he posted just a couple of hours after the questions was asked on CycleChat


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> hehe! I saw that too - suspicious that he posted just a couple of hours after the questions was asked on CycleChat


There's me thinking he followed you 😁


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2020)

I am Ned Boulting.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I am Ned Boulting.


And I claim my five pounds!


----------



## Nomadski (14 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I am Ned Boulting.



No, I'M Ned Boulting (and so's my wife).


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> Perhaps Sean Bean could have be part of the team, could be there in his Sharpe uniform, be a new episode Sharpe's Tour  it might win the Belgians over


He hears you and has been training hard.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

Last minute shuffling around ?

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1295624084856897536?s=19


----------



## matticus (18 Aug 2020)

Quick straw poll:
who think they'll have the Champs Elysees finale as (currently) planned? https://www.letour.fr/en/stage-21

(no changing your vote as events unfold!!! )


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Quick straw poll:
> who think they'll have the Champs Elysees finale as (currently) planned? https://www.letour.fr/en/stage-21
> 
> (no changing your vote as events unfold!!! )


How else they going to earn money from all those socially distanced VIP seats ? 
Me I'm not really bothered I rarely watch it until the last lap.


----------



## matticus (18 Aug 2020)

_Le finale_ is almost always on when I'm riding my bike somewhere, so I suspect that this year I'll try to watch the whole thing live 

But my gut feeling is that if there is no change in Parisian infection levels, it will be VERY irresponsible to take the international caravan into the heart of the city for a day.  /politics


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2020)

Could they finish in Parc des Princes like in 1920?

Can you suggest some alternative very French race finishes?


----------



## matticus (18 Aug 2020)

Dunkirk?


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Aug 2020)

I live in the Occitane Region ,fairly low numbers here .... TDF will be ok l recon. (hope)
L’Agence Régionale de Santé recense, ce vendredi 14 août, 58 personnes hospitalisées (dont 10 en réanimation) et 516 décès constatés en établissements de santé.
Or if you prefer:

The Regional Health Agency listed, this Friday, August 14, 58 people hospitalized (including 10 in intensive care) and 516 deaths in health establishments. The number of deaths is a running total to date !

Prochain bulletin d’information coronavirus en Occitanie : mardi 18 août.


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Aug 2020)

Oh l forgot to mention we have just run the Tour de Occitanie with no probs.Take a look :
https://www.laroutedoccitanie.fr


----------



## matticus (18 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh l forgot to mention we have just run the Tour de Occitanie with no probs.Take a look :
> https://www.laroutedoccitanie.fr


Good work! Do you have a biggish criterium circuit (preferably with some pavé)? Call ASO!


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Good work! Do you have a biggish criterium circuit (preferably with some pavé)? Call ASO!





matticus said:


> Good work! Do you have a biggish criterium circuit (preferably with some pavé)? Call ASO!


Can't think there are any ....it's a northern thing


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Can't think there are any ....it's a northern thing


Uneven flagstones and a podium in your back yard/meadow ?


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2020)

Schachmann says there's little chance he'll be able to start the tour after being hit with a car by an elderly driver at Lombardia. Report in French of an interview in German that's behind a paywall: https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf2020...-de-chance-que-je-participe-au-tour-de-france


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> Schachmann says there's little chance he'll be able to start the tour after being hit with a car by an elderly driver at Lombardia. Report in French of an interview in German that's behind a paywall: https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf2020...-de-chance-que-je-participe-au-tour-de-france


He surely can't take part in the tour with a broken collar bone , and in any case he says he might need an operation to help fix it.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Aug 2020)

Sounds like Carapaz is going t9 be parachuted into the Ineos lineup.

I missed it, but did everyone who is a GC contender not get bulldozed at the Dauphiné


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sounds like Carapaz is going t9 be parachuted into the Ineos lineup.
> 
> I missed it, but did everyone who is a GC contender not get bulldozed at the Dauphiné


I'm not to sure about that....keep em guessing?
Let Sivakov lead,he was ruthless in that final stage 😁

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1295793332816351232?s=19


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2020)

Might get good odds on Carapaz, Adam!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Might get good odds on Carapaz, Adam!


Think he was about 18/1 I had a couple of quid of Sivakov week or so ago at 35/1.
I'm on a winning streak...think I'm about a tenner up this year so far 😁


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Think he was about 18/1 I had a couple of quid of Sivakov week or so ago at 35/1.
> I'm on a winning streak...think I'm about a tenner up this year so far 😁


I'm about a tenner down and I won't get any more pocket money till Saturday


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> I'm about a tenner down and I won't get any more pocket money till Saturday


Could be worse Rich...I'm off to Llandudno today to visit family.Booked in hotel for three days with two moody teenagers.To top it of its forecast rain for the next three days.Wjat fun...


----------



## SWSteve (19 Aug 2020)

Froome and Thomas aren’t going to le Tour. They’ll be targeting the Vuelta and Giro respectively.

View: https://twitter.com/sophiesmith86/status/1295983005492682752?s=21


----------



## beastie (19 Aug 2020)

That’s a big time decision by Brailsford! The numbers must have been terrible though, to not take such big and British names. I can’t imagine any other team leader make that call.


----------



## matticus (19 Aug 2020)

Big Dave explains all (probably):


View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1295979048036900864


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

Thankfully I've backed Sivakov 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

beastie said:


> That’s a big time decision by Brailsford! The numbers must have been terrible though, to not take such big and British names. I can’t imagine any other team leader make that call.


I very much doubt Brailsford does emotIonal ! First time without a British leader at the tour ? I think we can safely say it's nowhere near a British team anymore.Im not sure I ever thought he'd take Froome..Thomas I'm more suprised with.


----------



## livpoksoc (19 Aug 2020)

Very surprised G not picked as the super domestique-cum-champ. Which horses do I need to be shouting at now then if I finally have a year I can put the TDF on the TV live whilst working?!


----------



## matticus (19 Aug 2020)

We'll probably never know the truth, but it seems quite feasible that G and "Froome-dog" both read the tea-leaves and chose a crack at a minor GT win. Brailsford bit their hands off, knowing it gave him a strong-yet-subservient team for the French Race ( and he could sleep soundly for 5 weeks, having removed a ton of uncertainty from his life). Plus a good chance of winning all 3.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

livpoksoc said:


> Very surprised G not picked as the super domestique-cum-champ. Which horses do I need to be shouting at now then if I finally have a year I can put the TDF on the TV live whilst working?!


Should make for a good Tour,with Jumbo and Roglic as favourite.Theres a few I think that are capable of challenging that besides Ineos.Pogacar for one.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Plus a good chance of winning all 3.


Wake up and stop smelling the plastic! Unless Bernie is in better health than it looked or Sivikov avoids his bad luck or errors, Ineos won't make the podium this year.

I don't think CF or G would have been good bets but they could have kept the others guessing and caused everyone but Jumbo to doubt their tactics - and you bet against Froome at your peril.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2020)

It makes sense. It gives Froome and G more time to get fit cos they were well off the pace in the Dauphine and would have been inadequate superdoms at the Tour at best.
Good call by Sir Dave imho


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

I think more like Dave has looked at Jumbo at the Dauphine and thought "feck what are them boys on !"
Froome has said himself he's not back to winning form.Ill miss him at the Tour though...even if it was just to annoy the haters 😁 G I'm dissapointed for him but if I'm honest I never saw him as a joint leader,I hope he gets his glory at the Giro.
Talking of the Giro was Carapaz not told he'd be the leader ? Do as your told Richie...
So after all the speculation I still fancy Sivakov.Let him go for it will you Sir Dave.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2020)

Is there anywhere offering odds on the green jersey this year?
I fancy betting against Sagan. Demare maybe


----------



## matticus (19 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> Wake up and stop smelling the plastic! Unless Bernie is in better health than it looked or Sivikov avoids his bad luck or errors,* Ineos won't make the podium this year.*


 Fighting talk!

Fancy a small wager?

(I've no loyalty to Ineos, so this would be like a hedge-bet for me  )


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Is there anywhere offering odds on the green jersey this year?
> I fancy betting against Sagan. Demare maybe


Doubt you'd get any odds yet,do you know if he definately been picked for the Tour ?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> Wake up and stop smelling the plastic! Unless Bernie is in better health than it looked or Sivikov avoids his bad luck or errors, Ineos won't make the podium this year.


The more you think about it Bernal,Carapaz and Sivakov are some force to not at least make a podium spot.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> It makes sense. It gives Froome and G more time to get fit cos they were well off the pace in the Dauphine and would have been inadequate superdoms at the Tour at best.
> Good call by Sir Dave imho


No, I'm with Ned and Dave in NEVER STRAYS FAR: THE ROAD BOOK #22: From Siena With Love. Cycling restarts. http://www.chpt3.com

Should have taken Froome and let him go for yellow early to improve the odds of holding the parcel if the music stops abruptly.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> The more you think about it Bernal,Carapaz and Sivakov are some force to not at least make a podium spot.


Two early flukes and an unproven. You'll never win anything with kids


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Doubt you'd get any odds yet,do you know if he definately been picked for the Tour ?


Good point! No, I don't


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Good point! No, I don't


I feel like Pinot could do with him,a shoulder to cry on so to speak.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2020)

I


rich p said:


> Is there anywhere offering odds on the green jersey this year?
> I fancy betting against Sagan. Demare maybe


I could give you good odds on Hamilton not winning the F1 this year if you want.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2020)

Covid and the Tour
https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...19-cases-will-be-removed-from-tour-de-france/


----------



## beastie (21 Aug 2020)

Tour de France Guide @ Inrng.com
This is IMO one of the best websites in cycling
https://inrng.com/2020/08/tour-de-france-2020-guide/


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Covid and the Tour
> https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...19-cases-will-be-removed-from-tour-de-france/


'_Race officials are also taking the concept of “contact tracing” very seriously. Anyone who comes in close contact with a rider or staffer who tests positive during the race could also be removed from the Tour, as well as face a 14-day quarantine._' 

I would suggest that every rider in the peloton potentially comes into '_close contact_' with every other rider, given how close together they ride in the bunch, and how much spitting, coughing, and heavy breathing goes on!


----------



## mjr (21 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I would suggest that every rider in the peloton potentially comes into '_close contact_' with every other rider, given how close together they ride in the bunch, and how much spitting, coughing, and heavy breathing goes on!


I would suggest they're mostly less than fifteen minutes together, probably, and outside and not face to face, so it's less sure. It'll be an interesting decision, for sure. Do the data tracker and camera devices they have on the saddlebag mounts run a covid contact tracker app?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2020)

I will be surprised (but very happy) if the 3 GTs all manage to run to completion this year without any significant Covid-19 withdrawals!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2020)

No Cav ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/1296850428966121477?s=19


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No Cav ☹
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/1296850428966121477?s=19



He's always gracious and sensible. Chapeau


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> He's always gracious and sensible. Chapeau


Yup, love him but I bet he went and puked as soon as that camera got turned off.


----------



## gavroche (21 Aug 2020)

Ineos have announced that Froome and Thomas will not take part in the Tour this year. Judging from their form in the recent Dauphine, this was to be expected I think.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Ineos have announced that Froome and Thomas will not take part in the Tour this year. Judging from their form in the recent Dauphine, this was to be expected I think.


Pay attention at the back! 



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Froome and Thomas aren’t going to le Tour. They’ll be targeting the Vuelta and Giro respectively.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/sophiesmith86/status/1295983005492682752?s=21


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2020)

Ill stick this here as it could be relevant to any race With a week to go till the tour 

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1297197180990763009?s=19


----------



## Nomadski (22 Aug 2020)

Interesting to see that if a team suffers 2 people within it with Covid, the whole team will be banned from the Tour. That includes periphery staff too.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2020)

Nomadski said:


> Interesting to see that if a team suffers 2 people within it with Covid, the whole team will be banned from the Tour. That includes periphery staff too.


It would be foolish to send periphery staff if your riders were banned.


----------



## dodgy (22 Aug 2020)

Putting covid aside (please, we all need a break don't we?). The weather in France in general, and the alps/Pyrenees especially changes completely towards the end of August and worse still in September. I'm expecting route changes on the fly as they get higher.


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2020)

Roman Bardet is down on Cycling News short list for the AG2R team and First Cycling's slightly longer list.
I thought he was opting out of the Tour this year, for the Giro, but maybe the weird Covid crisis situation has changed his mind. 
Any solid news as I fancy him to flunk out of GC contention pretty early and target the KOM?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2020)

He was down on the provisional startlist,but your probally right with can we really see us getting a full season in ? Might aswell.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

Five teams left who haven't named their 8 riders.
BORA...FDJ....Movistar....EF pro and Israel Start up


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Five teams left who haven't named their 8 riders.
> BORA...FDJ....Movistar....EF pro and Israel Start up


I'm on tenterhooks. I've washed my shorts, bought a large tub of sudocreme and everything...


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

For any Nairo fans....WTF ! 

View: https://twitter.com/NairoInGreen/status/1297936456166658048?s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> For any Nairo fans....WTF !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/NairoInGreen/status/1297936456166658048?s=19



Flippin' 'eck!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> I'm on tenterhooks. I've washed my shorts, bought a large tub of sudocreme and everything...


Masseur ?


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Masseur ?


Gigolo?


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2020)

I've placed my bets.
I'll tell you what they are when they all go tits up!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> I've placed my bets.
> I'll tell you what they are when they all go tits up!


I started so well ! Ive now resorted to your method of sticking a pin in a name...well near enough I've backed anyone Russian- Zakarin for KOM,Sivakov for a win/podium(partly Russian) and Pogacar for a podium..yea I know not Russian but sounds it 😁


----------



## dodgy (24 Aug 2020)

Just watching the ITV pre tour show. Great to hear the theme tune again. Good line up of pundits, though not sure about that lanterne rouge guy zzzzzzzz


----------



## Mike_P (24 Aug 2020)

dodgy said:


> Just watching the ITV pre tour show. Great to hear the theme tune again. Good line up of pundits, though not sure about that lanterne rouge guy zzzzzzzz


What time was that and what channel as nothing in my TV listings


----------



## netman (24 Aug 2020)




----------



## dodgy (24 Aug 2020)

Mike_P said:


> What time was that and what channel as nothing in my TV listings


ITV Hub on demand.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

netman said:


> View attachment 543556


Is he even riding the tour 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2020)

Looking at the route and the teams there has to be some good opportunities for breakaways this year ? Should make for some exiting stages hopefully.CCC riders are looking for new contracts.AG2R..cant see Bardet going for a podium spot or Mitchelton for that matter.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Looking at the route and the teams there has to be some good opportunities for breakaways this year ? Should make for some exiting stages hopefully.CCC riders are looking for new contracts.AG2R..cant see Bardet going for a podium spot or Mitchelton for that matter.


Bardet and Yates will probably be losing time as soon as they can (S4?) and be stage hunting and maybe KOM points?


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2020)

Schachman us riding with a broken collar bone. Madness!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Schachman us riding with a broken collar bone. Madness!


Saw that last night and thought WTF...I wouldn't have thought the Tour was the best rehabilitation.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1298005005547569153?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> I'm on tenterhooks. I've washed my shorts, bought a large tub of sudocreme and everything...


So just a normal Sunday in the @rich p household then


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2020)

No Woods...do like him as a rider.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1298314811298783238?s=19


----------



## DRM (25 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No Woods...do like him as a rider.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1298314811298783238?s=19



I wonder if Vaughters has taken to ignoring Rusty now, in the hope he’ll just go away to Israel start up nation


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> I wonder if Vaughters has taken to ignoring Rusty now, in the hope he’ll just go away to Israel start up nation


Gone with the Columbian trio...at least Carthy gets a ride.Hes a great rider to watch,local to me so I'm 100% biased ! Didn't realise he's not rode the tour before either.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Inrng's thought's on the green jumper
> 
> https://inrng.com/2020/08/tour-de-france-2020-green-jersey-contenders/


My pocket money's on Caleb to beat an out of sorts Sagan. 
That's put the kibosh on him!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2020)

Barring Sagan being his usual self...I'd like Bennet to take it.But he's a bit of a "unknown fitness" so to speak. Van Aert ? suppose it depends how much of a domestque he has to be.. I'm not picking Caleb if Rich has,he'll jinx him !


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Barring Sagan being his usual self...I'd like Bennet to take it.But he's a bit of a "unknown fitness" so to speak. Van Aert ? suppose it depends how much of a domestque he has to be.. I'm not picking Caleb if Rich has,he'll jinx him !


Van Aert could do it, as Inrng says but he'll be flogging himself to a standstill for Roglic, I should think. He might still win a couple of stages knowing him!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> My pocket money's on Caleb to beat an out of sorts Sagan.
> That's put the kibosh on him!


https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/caleb-ewan-eyeing-stage-wins-over-tour-de-france-green-jersey/
Everyone's chasing stage wins so it seems...nobody wants to actually win the tour except Roglic and Bernal 🙄
There not match fit so we're told....yea right !


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2020)

Warbasse, dropped from ag2r's squad after a positive covid, has now tested negative twice, suspects false positive.

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/larrywarbasse/status/1299281447979712512

An American complaining about French labs is giving me flashbacks.


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2020)

Right , bring it on , ive been in training,i have hit peak form..... i can now sit on the couch staring at the telly for the duration of every stage. .... if we get every stage or it will be all my training for nothing..


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2020)

roadrash said:


> Right , bring it on , ive been in training,i have hit peak form..... i can now sit on the couch staring at the telly for the duration of every stage. .... if we get every stage or it will be all my training for nothing..


I'm thinking of going out for bike rides both tomorrow and Sunday.

I'm hoping I won't miss the whole Tour!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2020)

Picture the scene...stage 7 and by some miracle Pinot is in yellow.Whats the odds of stopping the race there and then 
Evens at best I'd say...


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2020)

guaranteed i would say


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> I'm thinking of going out for bike rides both tomorrow and Sunday.
> 
> I'm hoping I won't miss the whole Tour!


Just make sure you are back by 2pm.


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Aug 2020)

I was supposed to be in Nice this week decorating my daughter's apartment about 500m from the start line and catching the start/finish of day 1 and 2. Chickened out because of spike in cases and quarantine. I originally planned to do it in June, but rearranged. I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Aug 2020)

Looks like they've reversed the rules again...
https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...the-tour-de-france-after-government-decision/


----------



## Martinsnos (29 Aug 2020)

Mike_P said:


> What time was that and what channel as nothing in my TV listings


Even on the ITV player you have to search for it a bit. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Martinsnos (29 Aug 2020)

dodgy said:


> Just watching the ITV pre tour show. Great to hear the theme tune again. Good line up of pundits, though not sure about that lanterne rouge guy zzzzzzzz



I’ve found that Australian guy’s videos on YouTube interesting (bearing in mind I know nothing, so I am easily taken in!).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2020)

ITV4 coverage has started


----------



## Martinsnos (29 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ITV4 coverage has started


I felt a bit emotional!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2020)

Martinsnos said:


> I felt a bit emotional!


So do i,I'm working ! Gonna have to be a hours highlights for me ☹️


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2020)

Time for my annual comment.

I really can't stand David Millar, he really really riles me, please ITV, bin him.

Oh, and bring back Phil


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2020)

spoilers thread started here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tour-de-france-2020-with-spoilers.266290/

just so we dont spoil it for anyone watching highlights later....


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Time for my annual comment.
> 
> I really can't stand David Millar, he really really riles me, please ITV, bin him.
> 
> Oh, and bring back Phil








him


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Aug 2020)

They're off! And the pressure is already on.

"_are you just going to sit there all afternoon watching that"_


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Aug 2020)

My satellite dish has gone on the blink ....can't get any UK tv reception here .....what marvellous bloody timing


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> They're off! And the pressure is already on.
> 
> "_are you just going to sit there all afternoon watching that"_



its all about priorities.......which you seem to have got right


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> My satellite dish has gone on the blink ....can't get any UK tv reception here .....what marvellous bloody timing




cant like that post


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> My satellite dish has gone on the blink ....can't get any UK tv reception here .....what marvellous bloody timing


Use something like Unlocator to stream ITV Hub?


----------



## Zofo (29 Aug 2020)

Bradley Wiggins on Eurosport ..what the hell does he look like these days ! Obviously had some media training with his over use of hand gestures whilst talking 🤨


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2020)

Froome interviewee on itv4 in a mo. They know how to keep me watching instead of listening on the radio.


----------



## Martinsnos (29 Aug 2020)

Zofo said:


> Bradley Wiggins on Eurosport ..what the hell does he look like these days ! Obviously had some media training with his over use of hand gestures whilst talking 🤨


I thought he had turned his back on cycling?


----------



## cm2mackem (29 Aug 2020)

If you're watching on Eurosport look out for the Isadore apparel advert , quite funny


----------



## Mike_P (30 Aug 2020)

Philippe Gilbert (broken knee cap) and John Degenkolb (outside time limit) are out of the Tour, both Lotto Soudal riders, as is Bahrain McLaren's Rafael Balls Valls (fractured femur)


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2020)

Lol..

View: https://twitter.com/CCCProTeam/status/1299821659801575424?s=09


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Philippe Gilbert (broken knee cap) and John Degenkolb (outside time limit) are out of the Tour, both Lotto Soudal riders, as is Bahrain McLaren's Rafael Balls Valls (fractured femur)


Two riders down for Lotto which is a pisser ! Caleb Ewan has a seriously depleted team now aswell.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2020)

Its a long time since i saw a stage with that many crashes.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

roadrash said:


> Its a long time since i saw a stage with that many crashes.


I think I might have said a few sweary words watching that long slide into the street sign!


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I might have said a few sweary words watching that long slide into the street sign!




i bet he said more...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2020)

Wout Poels (Bahrai-McLaren) is riding with a broken rib and lung contusions.


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2020)

cm2mackem said:


> If you're watching on Eurosport look out for the Isadore apparel advert , quite funny


Whereas I will now spoil the zwift ad for itv viewers:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1Qlukngx-g


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

Just read the salaries of top riders in the TdF on a French website, here goes:
All in Euros by the way.
R.Bardet 1.7 M
T. Dumoulin 1.8 M
Quintana 1.9 M
Roglic 2 M
T .Pinot 2 M
Nibale 2.1 M
Valverdi 2.2 M
Alaphilippe 2.3 M
F. Aru 2.6 M
Bernal 2.7 M
G. Thomas 3.5 M
Froome 4.5 M
P. Sagan 5 M


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just read the salaries of top riders in the TdF on a French website, here goes:
> All in Euros by the way.
> R.Bardet 1.7 M
> T. Dumoulin 1.8 M
> ...


Aru 2.6 m WTF !


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Aru 2.6 m WTF !


He must have some dirt on the team manager...


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> He must have some dirt on the team manager...


For 2.6 he must be his love child 😂


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> For 2.6 he must be his love child 😂


You're an ugly little bastard, Fabio, but you're all mine!


----------



## cyberknight (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Aru 2.6 m WTF !


GT winner automatically bumps his pay grade and hes worn the leaders jersey in all 3


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2020)

cyberknight said:


> GT winner automatically bumps his pay grade and hes worn the leaders jersey in all 3


Thanks,but I'd say he needs to show something quick for that sort of investment.I doubt he's even won anything since joining UAE ? His GT win was from when ? 5/6 years ago.Id say he's done good,wage wise.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,but I'd say he needs to show something quick for that sort of investment.I doubt he's even won anything since joining UAE ? His GT win was from when ? 5/6 years ago.Id say he's done good,wage wise.


2017 i believe for the vuelta ,since then hes had surgery on his leg for blood flow blockage which kinda put a dampener on his performance until diagnosed.


----------



## Shadow (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,but I'd say he needs to show something quick for that sort of investment.I doubt he's even won anything since joining UAE ? His GT win was from when ? 5/6 years ago.Id say he's done good,wage wise.


Vuelta 2015
5 Stage wins in Giro (3) and Vuelta (2) 2014 and 2015
Best Tour 2017 5th on GC and 2nd on one stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2020)

Shadow said:


> Vuelta 2015
> 5 Stage wins in Giro (3) and Vuelta (2) 2014 and 2015
> Best Tour 2017 5th on GC and 2nd on one stage.


Ok,ok he's worth it....I'd still pick Pogacar over him as a leader 😁 It's cruel but as I say he's won nowt since signing.


----------



## Shadow (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok,ok he's worth it


Wot? €2.6m? I'm with your first post of 'WTF'.
I was merely pointing out - courtesy of PCS - what he has won. Not a lot for that money IMO.


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2020)

lets be honest he needs that bit extra , hes hardly in demand for advertising as the face of.... (insert company name here)


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2020)

roadrash said:


> lets be honest he needs that bit extra , hes hardly in demand for advertising as the face of.... (insert company name here)
> View attachment 544702


I don't know what you mean. That is the face of several medical procedures!


----------



## SWSteve (1 Sep 2020)

Matt White has a shocker here 


View: https://twitter.com/mitcheltonscott/status/1300360865850499072?s=21


----------



## suzeworld (1 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I might have said a few sweary words watching that long slide into the street sign!


Again and again. ITV showed it about 50 times! Argh


----------



## matticus (1 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> As well as providing grist to the disk v rim brakes mill with his stuck thru axle on stage 1, Alaphilippe seems to be the first rider (or first rider for ages) to win a road stage on regular clincher tyres with inner tubes.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/tubed-clinchers-just-won-their-first-tour-de-france-stage/
> 
> I'm sure that people who care about such things will be stoking up an argument somewhere on the internet.


Intereting - although they updated it to say Cjiapucci did it in 1992. 

(not quite "just won their first tour" !)


----------



## matticus (2 Sep 2020)

Best opening 4 days in a looooong time.  The weekend had everything!


(apart from the unfortunate crash victims - but that's pretty normal for 1st week sadly)


----------



## matticus (2 Sep 2020)

Ha ha! I ain't clicking on that, you won't catch me out THAT easily !!!


----------



## Poacher (3 Sep 2020)

While idly glancing at the start town info for tomorrow, Millau, I noticed an intriguing local delicacy:

*Specialties:* aligot (mash and cheese), estofinade, Roquefort, Fleur d’Aubrac (meat), Aveyron veal, *spit cake*, farçous, truffade (truffle omelette), fouace, soleil de Marcillac, tripous, trénels, cheese soup, flaune, échaudés…

Can't wait to try that one! Not!
https://www.letour.fr/en/heritage/stage-7/town/millau


----------



## matticus (3 Sep 2020)

Like a spit-roast then?


----------



## Contador86 (3 Sep 2020)

Tom Dumoulin, Outsider hidden behind Primoz Roglic ?

French press before Stage 6 : https://cafecremesport.com/2020/09/03/tdf-2020-tom-dumoulin-cantonne-a-un-role-de-numero-2/

For me, Primoz Roglic take the yellow jersey today ! But Dumoulin will be very strong for the end of Tour de France...


----------



## DRM (3 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's not a mis-translation. It's a cake, cooked on a spit.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170407-the-cake-french-people-cook-on-a-spit
> 
> ...


And this was in Millau he went barmy !


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Two wins on two days...I'm on the up ! Last of the big spenders.We dine on Lager and Lobster tonight 😁


----------



## Shadow (4 Sep 2020)




----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Sep 2020)

I get to see three finishes and one start this year and for the first time I will see the finish in Paris from the street rather than the better view on the TV. If the corona does not spoil things.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2020)

Interesting article about yesterday's stage and deja vu ? 
https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...n-the-tour-de-frances-unforgiving-crosswinds/


----------



## Ridgeway (6 Sep 2020)

Spoiler: Spoilers...






Adam4868 said:


> Absolutely gutted for Hirsch after that stage ( and myself as I'd backed him ! ) Turning into a great tour though.Still all to play for.
> As if losing the stage wasn't bad enough ☹
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/EuroHoody/status/1302647929820319746?s=19







Wow bummer. One of the best rides i've seen in ages, this guy is one to watch. Managed by Spartacas himself


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Sep 2020)

[Mod hat]
Can we not post spoilers please? I've hidden a few posts, but I'd sooner not have to after a  or five.
Thanks :-)
[/Mod hat]


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> [Mod hat]
> Can we not post spoilers please? I've hidden a few posts, but I'd sooner not have to after a  or five.
> Thanks :-)
> [/Mod hat]


Yea sorry,my fault I posted in wrong thread.Ill delete it now 👍


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was really looking forward to sitting down reading the latest instalment of the commissaires jury rulings on who had been ignoring the zones des dechets and now @Adam4868 has spoiled it. Boo hoo.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2020)

I fear what lurks in the clip-art galleries of some posters on here!

Is it a spoiler to ask if any of the customary rest day press conferences are happening?


----------



## matticus (7 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Is it a spoiler to ask if any of the customary rest day press conferences are happening?


It's only a spoiler to say what happened in them :P


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> I fear what lurks in the clip-art galleries of some posters on here!
> 
> Is it a spoiler to ask if any of the customary rest day press conferences are happening?


Are there any odds on testing ? Could give Aru a get out clause for that abysmal showing 🙄
(I feel for him really...)


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

Not sure this is anything to worry about but fingers crossed.Afrer the initial oh god this Tour is boring,the worst ever from a lot.Im thinking please let it get to Paris 😁

View: https://twitter.com/julienpretotRTR/status/1302980531068559360?s=19


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Not sure this is anything to worry about but fingers crossed.Afrer the initial oh god this Tour is boring,the worst ever from a lot.Im thinking please let it get to Paris 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/julienpretotRTR/status/1302980531068559360?s=19



It appears to be just the usual UCI media control-freakery. I'm sure team media officers will still do whatever they think best even if it upsets the UCI.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

Feeling confident.Do like him as a rider,AG2R were a great attacking team a couple of years ago.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1303027479129608198?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

Here's hoping we've a full roster for today's stage of the tour.Looks like a sprint stage but there's a possibility of wind/echelons (how exiting) so could be a split.Going into the second week there's still all to play for in the top ten at least


Spoiler: Top ten table and other spoiler-y things.



...as a early prediction I'm going with....I can't see Roglic lasting/keeping yellow all the way to Paris.Pogacar I wouldn't write off but is his team strong enough to help him ? I reckon we've not seen Bernal yet.Third week and high mountains and he will regain the crown 👑







MOD EDIT - Adam, you started the thread with NO SPOILERS. Can you stop posting...erm...spoilers? Cheers


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Here's hoping we've a full roster for today's stage of the tour.Looks like a sprint stage but there's a possibility of wind/echelons (how exiting) so could be a split.Going into the second week there's still all to play for in the top ten at least...as a early prediction I'm going with..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


Were I a betting man I'd put a small wager on more than one team being kicked off the tour
I fear today will be a snoozefest but at least the scenery will be nice. I think the only contender you've missed is quintana whose form has surprised me. However he'll ship time in the ITT so he'll need to attack in the high mountains if he can


----------



## matticus (8 Sep 2020)

The TT is a loooooong way away. A lot will (hopefully) happen before then. 

I would bet big against Quintana, as he usually has at least one bad day. Too many other strong riders looking good (and if it comes to a crunch he might need to beat the Slovenian team  )

I'd want an each-way bet on Rog if I had to make a wager. For now ...


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2020)

I still think Roglic is nailed on but Pogacar is the joker in the pack. Rog is riding conservatively but I think he's not using up unnecessary energy too soon.
I like Bernal but he doesn't seem to have the spark of last year.
Quintana will be a nearly man and Bardet will fade on the highest hills. The others are not quite good enough.
My prediction is 
1. Roglic 
2. Bernal
3. Pogacar
4. Bardet
5. Martin
6. Quintana
7. Lopez
8. Landa
9. Uran
10. Porte
Probably completely wrong!


----------



## matticus (8 Sep 2020)

My main reason for picking Rog ahead of Pog Bernie and the rest is his team's strength in numbers. Noone else has consistently had more than 1 teammate on the big climbs.
But I think it's very very open


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> I still think Roglic is nailed on but Pogacar is the joker in the pack. Rog is riding conservatively but I think he's not using up unnecessary energy too soon.
> I like Bernal but he doesn't seem to have the spark of last year.
> Quintana will be a nearly man and Bardet will fade on the highest hills. The others are not quite good enough.
> My prediction is
> ...


You've no faith in Riche....how cruel 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

I take all your points but I'm still not convinced we've seen the best of Bernal.
If he can find some sort of form I don't think Roglic will touch him in the long stages.Pogacar...love him as a rider,not afraid to at least attack ! It's wether he needs a team,because he hasn't the strongest behind him


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Were I a betting man I'd put a small wager on more than one team being kicked off the tour
> I fear today will be a snoozefest but at least the scenery will be nice. I think the only contender you've missed is quintana whose form has surprised me. However he'll ship time in the ITT so he'll need to attack in the high mountains if he can


You mean because of the virus I presume,if so yes that would be a sickner allright ! Imagine being in yellow or close and having to jack it in ! Fingers crossed and regarding Quintana I hope he does go well,looking fantastic before the lock down...but how many times have we seen that.Miggt be close but can't see him winning it.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Here's hoping we've a full roster for today's stage of the tour.Looks like a sprint stage but there's a possibility of wind/echelons (how exiting) so could be a split.Going into the second week there's still all to play for in the top ten at least
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top ten table and other spoiler-y things.
> ...


Duh sorry won't do it again...I get to exited😁


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Were I a betting man I'd put a small wager on more than one team being kicked off the tour
> I fear today will be a snoozefest but at least the scenery will be nice. I think the only contender you've missed is quintana whose form has surprised me. However he'll ship time in the ITT so he'll need to attack in the high mountains if he can


Just seen this Nick

View: https://twitter.com/robhatchtv/status/1303281417149915137?s=19

View: https://twitter.com/julienpretotRTR/status/1303287243042443264?s=19


----------



## matticus (8 Sep 2020)

At least it's none of the big teams.


----------



## mjr (8 Sep 2020)

Prudhomme's +ve has sidelined the French PM, Castex, who he hosted a few days ago, while they await follow-up tests.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Prudhomme's +ve has sidelined the French PM, Castex, who he hosted a few days ago, while they await follow-up tests.


Get Lance to take over....no way he'll test positive


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thing is, despite having done nothing of note yet, he's still in second position, only 21" off the lead. I think it all depends on whether Roglic fades.


You could be right but I'm thinking that it's because Roglic hasn't put the hammer down yet.
But I'm usually wrong!


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2020)

Echelons!!!


----------



## matticus (8 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Echelons!!!


WRONG THREAD !!!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> WRONG THREAD !!!


There's allways one


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Sep 2020)

I'm tempted to amend the thread title to read 
*Tour de France 2020 NO SPOILERS !*

Can we please stop posting spoilers, and (hopefully) stop endlessly reporting them?
KTHXBAI


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm tempted to amend the thread title to read
> *Tour de France 2020 NO SPOILERS !*
> 
> Can we please stop posting spoilers, and (hopefully) stop endlessly reporting them?
> KTHXBAI


I know it's getting on my nerves


----------



## DRM (8 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Here's hoping we've a full roster for today's stage of the tour.Looks like a sprint stage but there's a possibility of wind/echelons (how exiting) so could be a split.Going into the second week there's still all to play for in the top ten at least
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top ten table and other spoiler-y things.
> ...


It will be windy, it always seems to have a minimum of a stiff breeze in Poitou-Charentes, should be interesting today


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2020)

Merge the threads FFS.


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Merge the threads FFS.


How about not reading/posting in this one if it vexes you?


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> How about not reading/posting in this one if it vexes you?


It doesn't vex me, it confuses me


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2020)

oh OK! Apologies 

This may help you:






(not sure which button will work best for you - try both!)

See you in the Spoilers thread sometime


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2020)

Just close this fecking thread ? As I started it can I do it ?


----------



## mjr (9 Sep 2020)

There's a lot of people can only follow highlights, maybe more than usual with the September date and covid changing work. It's great to have a space for chat not ruining the 7pm shows.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> There's a lot of people can only follow highlights, maybe more than usual with the September date and covid changing work. It's great to have a space for chat not ruining the 7pm shows.


The vote has been cast and the overwhelming majority have spoken (mjr and dogtrousers ! ) The thread stays open !


----------



## DRM (9 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> There's a lot of people can only follow highlights, maybe more than usual with the September date and covid changing work. It's great to have a space for chat not ruining the 7pm shows.


This in spades, you can guarantee that somehow you get to see the result


----------



## mjr (9 Sep 2020)

DRM said:


> This in spades, you can guarantee that somehow you get to see the result


I had a near miss a few days ago seeing the top of a rider's head in a photo on a news website. I think I know who it was but fortunately they were irrelevant that day!

Ironically, the no spoilers rule makes this one of the few sites it's usually safe to browse on the way home from work, between race and highlights.


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can we start complaining about things in the spoilers thread that aren't really spoilers. Like if someone posts "oh my what a lovely chateau" or "isn't Carlton Kirby brilliant?" we could all complain that it should be in the other thread as it isn't a spoiler.
> 
> That would make things even more fun.


They sound like spoilers to me - it would really make my day to see these unexpected events:
- a lovely chateau on the Tour!
- some Kirby brilliance!
and you'd take that away from me? You heathen.


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2020)

I don't think this news will be a Spoiler to many:

My twitter account has been suspended. For a post made 3 days ago about the fans shouting in riders' faces near the summit (_sans _masks):
_ 
@Chris_Boardman They should be shot, or run over, or thrown into the nearest ravine. Or all 3. _

Twitter is quite strict on death/harm threats, it seems!


----------



## mjr (9 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> I don't think this news will be a Spoiler to many:
> 
> My twitter account has been suspended. For a post made 3 days ago about the fans shouting in riders' faces near the summit (_sans _masks):
> _
> ...


Doesn't hint at any of the results so I think that's fine.

The Vuelta will be interesting because "thrown into a ravine" seems the Civil Guard's usual punishment for misbehaving fans.

And don't worry: I was blocked by Boardman for merely asking if he'd stop his then-company selling commuter/leisure helmets and his other employer from requiring them when he was speaking out against them in the media. He seems very trigger happy with the "report" buttons.


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> some Kirby brilliance!


Hope you are not holding your breath


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> I had a near miss a few days ago seeing the top of a rider's head in a photo on a news website. I think I know who it was but fortunately they were irrelevant that day!
> 
> Ironically, the no spoilers rule makes this one of the few sites it's usually safe to browse on the way home from work, between race and highlights.


Allright you made your point,anymore whining and I'll tell you who wins today...!


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Sep 2020)

All over in a flash, blink and you miss it, even on the rollout.





There was only one scumbag not wearing a mask on the whole street, yours truly, it dropped out of my pocket on the descent into town. I wrapped my shirt around my head, not a good look.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Sep 2020)

I was metres from the line in Poitiers on the same side of the road as Sagan and was distracted for one second. I was with a friend, he asked did you see that? I saw it on the ITV highlights, far better view of a man "making progress" even though he utilised his head which appears to be forbidden.


----------



## matticus (14 Sep 2020)

On the subject of *concussion protocols* - which I don't think is a SPOILER to mention in general! - here is a good interview with race doctor:

SPOILER WARNING: contains mention of an injury to a specific rider:
https://www.itv.com/itvcycling/arti...-explains-protocols-around-concussions-at-the

The thrust of this is:
- road racing is NOT like rugby etc
- they do their best to look after the riders
- it's not possible to do a 10-min examination during the race
- AFTER the stage, the riders are VERY well looked after. And withdrawn from the race where required.

Discuss!


----------



## matticus (15 Sep 2020)

One of the things I felt that interview made clear was that teams and medical staff DO care about the riders, and ARE doing the right thing. 
Riders aren't being pressured to continue, and the teams/staff are stopping riders pretty soon after these incidents. From that Skujins report:
"... and gingerly continued to ride for short distance before *his team pulled him out of the race.* "

You or I might fall off our bikes tomorrow and get worse care than these guys. A colleague came in last week complaining of concussion; he'd just self-diagnosed TWO WEEKS after banging his head on a low beam!

Riders staggering about like Bambi to get back on the bike looks awful on TV, but really I'm not sure the riders are being failed by the current system. And as many people have said: helmets prevent concussion, don't they??


----------



## matticus (15 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> But it's also clear that the nature of bike racing introduces some very specific challenges. I'm glad it's not my job to sort it out. Maybe accelerometers/crash sensors in the helmets? Such things are commercially quite common at the moment. (See Specialised ANGi https://www.specialized.com/us/en/angi ) I dunno. Edit: Here: https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11264856


Clear unambigious rules are vv difficult - because clearly there is huge sporting advantage to riding on; but i can see that those shock sensors MIGHT produce a solution.
A bit like light-meters in cricket, or pit-lane speed traps; no discretion, if you're over the limit you get stopped and checked. Might work ...


----------



## FrankTheTank (15 Sep 2020)

Spotted this on Landa's TT bike during the rest day yesterday. Anyone know what the flash of pink on the rear derailleur / pulley wheel is?


----------



## SWSteve (15 Sep 2020)

FrankTheTank said:


> Spotted this on Landa's TT bike during the rest day yesterday. Anyone know what the flash of pink on the rear derailleur / pulley wheel is?



looks like an oversized jockey wheel (Happy to be told otherwise). Think Ceramicspeed offer them in some good anodised colours


----------



## mjr (15 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> And as many people have said: helmets prevent concussion, don't they??


No. They're impact protection. An anti-concussive helmet would look bigger and softer, like this early example: https://helmets.org/concussionhelmet.htm

Some suspect helmets have made riders continuing with concussion more likely because without helmets, skull lacerations or fractures would have been obvious to the doctors and got the rider stopped. Unintended consequences strike again?

Ian Boswell has done some good interviews on concussion but I think he's still expecting an improved helmet to help, which it might not, or it might have some other unintended consequence.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Sep 2020)

Bernal has pulled out!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2020)

Not suprised.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1306110875154165760?s=19


----------



## SWSteve (16 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Not suprised.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1306110875154165760?s=19



Blimey


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Blimey


Blimey as in your suprised Steve ?


----------



## Shadow (16 Sep 2020)

I thought this was the NO SPOILERS thread'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Or have we decided Adam can post anything anywhere?!!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2020)

Shadow said:


> I thought this was the NO SPOILERS thread'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or have we decided Adam can post anything anywhere?!!


Bernal abandoning is a spoiler ? Well I never 🙄
Not that I'm bothered but was it me that originally posted it.


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bernal abandoning is a spoiler ? Well I never 🙄
> Not that I'm bothered but was it me that originally posted it.


Just post anything and everything about the Tour in the other thread. That's my strategy!


----------



## matticus (16 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bernal abandoning is a spoiler ? Well I never 🙄
> Not that I'm bothered but was it me that originally posted it.


It IS a pretty significant race event, so technically yes!
But he was way out of the running, and unlikely to affect anyone else's race.

So as a senior officer in the Spoiler Police, I'm happy to let you off with a cuff-round-the-ear on this one; but watch it Sonny!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> It IS a pretty significant race event, so technically yes!
> But he was way out of the running, and unlikely to affect anyone else's race.
> 
> So as a senior officer in the Spoiler Police, I'm happy to let you off with a cuff-round-the-ear on this one; but watch it Sonny!


Thanks dad won't happen again...


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Bernal has pulled out!


Don't speak to me again @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## oldfatfool (16 Sep 2020)

Gotta be the best commentary of the tour,

What type of biscuits?
I don't know, 
That's disappointing. 

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## oldfatfool (16 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Who was this?
> 
> I mean I can forgive mis-identifying riders, but not knowing the type of biscuits is unforgivably unprofessional.


I think it was Ned talking to Dave, they were passing a monestry and Ned was saying how the Monks paid their way by producing 350kg of biscuits every few months. It was Daves response when he didn't know the type 🤣


----------



## matticus (16 Sep 2020)

Millar and Boulting are the kings of misapplied analogies/metaphors*
e.g. last week referring to domestiques peeling off and wilting on a climb; "... _and then he'll pull the pin._" What, like on a grenade??
Ned is probably worse, but I can't remember any recent examples. Please bring back the Suitcase of Courage - at least that made sense!!!

But otherwise, I like them. Rendell needs to stick to a typewriter; what a nauseating, affected speaking style he has. We don't CARE how good your pronunciation is! Bleagh.



*this is the wrong word, someone help me out?!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't speak to me again @ItsSteveLovell



Yeah, whoops.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yeah, whoops.


Blocked !!!!!


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> As a bit of light relief here's an interesting article on Inrng about French language and words in cycling.
> 
> https://inrng.com/2020/09/false-friends/
> 
> ...


A bit like (can't remember who) described Didier Deschamps as a water carrier - albeit one who helped France win the Worlsd Cup by doing the hard yards.


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> Millar and Boulting are the kings of misapplied analogies/metaphors*
> e.g. last week referring to domestiques peeling off and wilting on a climb; "... _and then he'll pull the pin._" What, like on a grenade??


Yes. That one sort of makes sense: when they can keep pace no longer, they "pull the pin", give one last almighty effort for a few seconds and then their leg muscles "explode", leaving them almost static for a bit... It's a similar but more dramatic metaphor than "popping".

There are some they misapply but I don't think that's one.


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2020)

"Popping" like a balloon makes sense - the balloon shrivels away harmlessly. Popping like a grenade? less so ...

I'm not granting a pardon on this one - they've mangled their metaphors, guilty as charged!!!


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> "Popping" like a balloon makes sense - the balloon shrivels away harmlessly. Popping like a grenade? less so ...
> 
> I'm not granting a pardon on this one - they've mangled their metaphors, guilty as charged!!!


Really? Is it always a harmless shrivel? A team riding themselves to explosion on the front does some damage - often to their own leader if it's Movistar in past years!

It makes a change from "the man with the hammer" and "out go the lights" anyway :-)


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> A team riding themselves to explosion on the front does some damage


Noooooooooo! I think I was pretty clear:


matticus said:


> ...
> e.g. last week referring to domestiques *peeling off and wilting* on a climb; "... _and then he'll pull the pin._" What, like on a grenade??


_Dying, fizzling out, fading_ ... get your own thesaurus for other terms!



Dogtrousers said:


> Maybe they meant "pull the plug", and make a gurgling sound like bathwater.


Yes  that's where this pull thing started - until DaveandNed mangled it!


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> Noooooooooo! I think I was pretty clear:
> 
> _Dying, fizzling out, fading_ ... get your own thesaurus for other terms!


Yes, after they explode after pulling the pin!

You're wilfully misunderstanding it because you can't stand N&D actually getting something right ;-)


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2020)

Oh no - I generally love 'em. x
( I listened to them both describe this phenomenon for what seemed like an hour, so I'm pretty sure of the context!)

Here's another:

Ned: "If I can _coin your phrase David,_ ..."
Meaning:_ borrow the phrase I first heard from you, a few minutes ago_.


----------

